# Torque issue...?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Abrasion of the felt may be from the fork not dropping quickly enough. If I recall correctly, to get the Ultra Rest to drop more quickly, you move the attachment point lower down (or further away from the rest). QAD has a video on their website that will give you more information on this. Or if the video doesn't help, give them a call. I have no first hand experience, but they have a reputation for good customer service.

The fact that the abrasion is occurring on only one side of the rest could be from several different things. Tuning, hand torque, cam lean, arrow spine alignment, etc.

You can check out the mechanical causes by downloading the "Nuts & Bolts of Archery" and going through the tuning process described there.

Hope this helps, 
Allen


----------



## Archametes (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I watched the video again and really think it's me and not the rest. This is also my 1st year shooting with glasses... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Was the bow tuned with or without glasses? The glasses could have changed how you are anchoring or something else in your form and you might need to re-tune wearing them if that's the case.


----------



## Archametes (Sep 17, 2010)

My anchor point is the same regardless, but with what you've said in mind, I will have it checked tomorrow when the shop is open. Gonna try today with and without glasses and see if it makes a difference. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

Looks like your strap it torqueing the bow. Is it loose?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

strap does need to be looser,also with your hand opened, you will torgue your bow when you release arrow. a book written by larry wise called core archery will help you alot. it did and still does for me.good luck,Pete53


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

What bow is it?


----------

